# Parade!!!!



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 10, 2008)

i put the day in my blog and rather than repeat myself i'll just post the link

http://paintedpromiseranch.blogspot.com/20...-parade_10.html

story and all so i don't have to repeat myself


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, looks like nice country!!

Very nice pictures, Dillon looked very handsome... aren't parades fun


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Feb 11, 2008)

How fun!!



Dillon certainly IS handsome as ever





Thank you for sharing your fun day!! ~ oh, how nice it would be to have a parade this time of year. Here, we'd literally be freezing our @$$e$ off :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared :Cold-Scared


----------



## crackerjackjack (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like great fun. I agree with Flatcreek, we would be freezing here and sliding around on the nice thick ice.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 12, 2008)

How does Dillon feel about "noble?"





And how did you get him in the back of that truck?

Around here, this time of year, you never know. It could be 70's and lovely, 50's and blowing like to carry you off, or even 30's and freezing rain. Any outdoor plans are made with the caveat "weather permitting!"


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 12, 2008)

hhmmm "noble" - i will have to ask him about that one. i swear he understands, he does NOT like to be called CUTE! he is HANDSOME and don't you forget it!!!

well it was a little harder than i remember to get him into the truck, Randy and I have a method where we link hands at the chest and under the butt and just scoop them up. we've done it lots of times without much trouble. this guy was not Randy though so that may have been the problem. and Dillon may have filled out a little, as well, because he sure seemed heavier! but that may be because Randy tries to take the bulk of the weight when we do it together...

several years past it has rained like crazy during this week and messed up our Gold Rush Days. but this year was a good one weather-wise!


----------



## tifflunn (Feb 15, 2008)

Fantastik!!!



I loved your outfits !!!!!


----------



## CheyAut (Feb 26, 2008)

Great photos, and he is ADORABLE





Jessi


----------

